# Skiing on the Cheap - 04/05



## Greg (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, the annual "Skiing on the Cheap" thread is probably long overdue. Post links to ski deals you've found for the 2004/2005 ski season. I'll start:

http://www.allforonepass.com/
http://www.threedompass.com/
http://www.ski3deals.com/
http://www.skibutternut.com/rates/ways-to-save.html
http://www.stowe.com/tickets/specials.php
http://www.jiminypeak.com/promotions/ecoupons.php
http://www.madriverglen.com/deals/

Add your findings.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2004)

For beginners, families, or anyone who does not have a lot of money and wants a friendly, decent place to ski:

www.patspeak.com

The pass rate for the season is $260 adult all season and $309 for a pass that includes tubing.  

Saturday night (3-10pm) tickets with rental, lesson tips, and tubing included is just $23 per person.  Get there early for rentals.  

Burke Mountain offers more vertical (2000) and a great atmosphere.  In late February, they will run the "NEK Special," which is $15 for a Sunday afternoon ticket (12:15-4pm). www.skiburke.com 

www.rideandskine.com

Ride and Ski New England Card through Children's Hospital at Dartmouth (CHaD) costs $49 if you buy it now and gets you discounts at resorts in New England.  They give you a free ticket when you purchase.  They also host "2 for 1" Saturdays at different mountains with an apres ski party that has some good prizes and fun for the fam.  My GF scored a pair of skis through them and they are a great bunch.  

Jay passes are also a steal.  www.jaypeakresort.com


----------



## hammer (Aug 20, 2004)

If you like to ski in NH and you want to be able to wander around to different resorts, you can give the SkiNH passes a try:

http://www.skinh.com/passes.cfm


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> If you like to ski in NH and you want to be able to wander around to different resorts, you can give the SkiNH passes a try:
> 
> http://www.skinh.com/passes.cfm


Whoops!  :blink:  I meant to include that one. Thanks hammer!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 22, 2004)

given the amount of infrastructure, operations costs, and worst of all insurance fees that ski areas have to pay, i don't think a $35 lift ticket would allow many ski areas to stay in business.  the slight profit they loose by offering a few deals to skiers in the know isn't much compared to how much money ski areas would loose by dropping their price $20 a head.  they simply wouldn't get enough new skier visits to cover the lost revenue.  and with prices that low, they would need to drop season pass prices even further.

i think ASC is really gambling big time with their season pass deal.  you can tell by the way they are marketing the hell outta this thing that it's probably gonna make or break them.    given the buzz and the amount of people that are saying they will buy one, i'm sure it was a smart move on their part but time will tell.


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2004)

Cotched's offering a $199 season pass for a limited time:

http://www.crotched.com/SeasonPasses.html


----------



## skijay (Aug 24, 2004)

I heard this on the radio a few minutes ago and checked it out:

http://stratton.com/smartpasses.cfm


----------



## rosswilli (Aug 28, 2004)

*if it weren't for freebies*

happy hours and radio stations, we wouldn't ski half as much. But between that and lower priced mountains like Saddleback and Squaw, and an occasional full price ticket elsewhere, we do tons of skiing. 

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2004)

Has anyone know of any places where there are discounts on single day weekend ski passes?


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> Has anyone know of any places where there are discounts on single day weekend ski passes?


What areas/states are you interested in skiing?


----------



## hammer (Aug 29, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> What areas/states are you interested in skiing?



I'm mainly interested in ski areas in Mass. and NH that would be close enough for a day trip from the Boston area.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> I'm mainly interested in ski areas in Mass. and NH that would be close enough for a day trip from the Boston area.


Butternut is kind of a haul from Boston, but the $99 3 packs are good on the weekends. Berkshire East has a pretty reasonable weekend rate ($40). You may also want to take a look at the *Ski NH passes*.


----------



## hammer (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the input, Greg!

I was really tempted to get the SkiNH passes, but the only ones that were in the affordable range were the Bronze passes, and unfortunately they didn't include some of the areas that I was thinking of trying out this season (like Sunapee or Gunstock).  My wife was also concerned about using all the passes in the package if we couldn't get out too often.

I'll check out the info on Butternut and Berkshire East to see how suitable those areas would be for a family trip.


----------



## rjc1976 (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is one for the Hunter skiers/riders.  $30 gets you a free lift ticket and saving all season long. 

http://www.huntermtn.com/biglift.html


----------



## trailbiscuit (Aug 31, 2004)

Ummm....know the right people to get freebies off.    :lol:


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 2, 2004)

My favorite is to have my wifey work at an area then its all free for me!!!!


----------



## hammer (Dec 3, 2004)

I just saw some info on a reduced set of SkiNH passes:

http://skinh.com/3pack_6pack.cfm

If you don't have season passes, ski on the weekends, and like to go to NH ski areas, this may be a good deal


----------



## pepperdawg (Dec 3, 2004)

Couple of more dealios:

Sugarbush - Dec 24th - $5.50 lift ticket.

Also I think Mt SNow has 2 tix for $50 Sunday Dec 12....


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2004)

Keep an eye out for discount tickets on things you buy, anyway. Harpoon did it a few times last season, a $10 off coupon on every 12 pack. I also have a stack of $10 off coupons for Sunappee/Okemo I snagged at the Expo, plus a few left over from last year that are still good for early season.

On the subject of offering a lower overall price instead of coupons, there are many reasons against it. One is advertising. You get a coupon, you go skiing, you like it, you return and pay full price. Every $10 they give away probably brings back $100-$200. Another is accounting. They get to chalk every ticket sold up as revenue, at the full price. Discounts come from a different set of books. When they need cash for improvements, they can go to banks and investors and say "We had a bazillion dollars in Revenue last year", and they don't  mention they gave back half of it in discounts.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 3, 2004)

Sun., Dec. 5: Mount Sunapee "Cares & Shares" - Ski or ride the entire day for just $25 with a contribution of five non-perishable food items.


----------



## MTnative (Dec 4, 2004)

hammer said:
			
		

> I just saw some info on a reduced set of SkiNH passes:
> 
> http://skinh.com/3pack_6pack.cfm
> 
> If you don't have season passes, ski on the weekends, and like to go to NH ski areas, this may be a good deal



The 3 & 6 pack deals look great. But I read this in the fine print: 

"I understand that the vouchers may not be honored after a resort has sold out of daily lift tickets for that day."

Anyone know what that means? I wouldn't like driving up on a weekend and being told:  Sorry, the vouchers are no good today, you have to buy a full price ticket.


----------



## Attila.T.Hun (Dec 4, 2004)

There seems to be lots of deals for states North, but anything for connecticut? I mean I know the stuff in CT isn't the greatest but as I do live here and can't afford to really travel, I was wondering. Also, any good ski shops in CT? I just recently bought a pair of used skis and bindings and want to get them tuned and set to my boots.


----------



## beswift (Dec 6, 2004)

*Wanna ski for free?*

"You ought to pick up some back or cross country equipment for yourself."  Advice often given me by professionals and experts in my travels.


----------



## RuffusCorncobb (Dec 7, 2004)

*Ski deals*

Shawnee Peak has Monday Night Madness! $10 lift tickets from 4p-9p every Monday Night! Starts Dec. 13, 2004 (weather permitting) or December 20, 2004. EVERY Monday - including Holidays! http://www.shawneepeak.com/docs/Pricing_Programs/
Mt Abrams $5 lift ticket 
In an effort to promote excitement in the local market, Mt Abram offers night lift tickets for $5. To participate in this special offer, please present a valid day lift ticket or season pass from another ski area and ski or ride that night for $5.
http://www.skimtabram.com/View_News.asp?ID=9
Wildcat Sunday Afternoon Cruise  	Ski & ride from Noon - Close. Purrrfect!  	$20  Birthdays	FREE ticket on your birthday with valid photo ID  FREE
http://www.skiwildcat.com/lifttickets.html#tickets
Bretton Woods has had a non holiday weekend Sunday Afternoon deal for locals it was $12 for a 12:30 to close lift ticket for residents of Carrol, Coos and several other NH counties and also included Oxford County in Maine.  they never posted this on thier web site but you could call and verify this info 800-314-1752


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 7, 2004)

2 for $50.00 this Sunday at Mount Snow :beer: December 12


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2004)

Free skiing at Attitash on 12/17:

http://news.alpinezone.com/2488/


----------



## beswift (Dec 11, 2004)

*Loon is getting Looney!!!*

This season  you can get a 2 for 1 lift ticket price Tu, W, and Th. at Loon :dunce:  I wonder if they will have a Justice of the Peace at the summit to perform marriages, too. :beer:  When I take advantage of these days and can't find a date, I usually ask in the parking lot if people are buying single ticks.  It's never failled me, but it never did help my romantic life.     I assume this is part of their promotion of the New High Speed Summit Quad.  By the way, the Sugarbush $5.50 Christmas Eve price would be a blind leader.  Christmas Eve and Day usually are great days to ski if you are trying to avoid the weekend crouds.  They are trying to lure skiers up (never a problem finding lodging over that weekend) realizing that they might stay on through the week.


----------



## beswift (Dec 12, 2004)

*Wildcat and Bretton Woods*

Wildcat and B. Woods will be continuing their 2 for 1 Wednesdays this year.  Wildcat treats it like a half price day (Cannon prabably will continue theirs) and have added a free pass on any day for anyone having a Birthday.   Bretton woods have added a cheap lesson for those taking advantage of the 2 for 1.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 12, 2004)

yes, cannon is continuing twofers on tuesday and thursday this year.  however the frequent skier card is now the "Zoomer Club" which you gotta pay $10 to join.  now you gotta ski 10 times regardless of how much you pay to get the free ticket (so weekend price only counts for 5 points).  however 10% of the retail shop and 20% off the tuning shop, so it's not too hard to get that money back if you tune up at cannon a few times during the year.


----------



## beswift (Dec 13, 2004)

*N.H. Residents at Canon*

Let me add that on Wednesdays N.H. Residents ski for $15 at Canon.  Their Bold and Beautiful pass (which includes Bretton Woods) at $249 and covers midweek has to be the best deal in the Northeast.   :wink:


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Dec 21, 2004)

Only $19 at Big Squaw all season long great views and great snow, I was there this past weekend and the snow was fabulous.


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 21, 2004)

Was their main lift operating?


----------



## Skimaine4ever (Dec 21, 2004)

Nope   , it was just lower mountain, still alot of fun though, there was probobly only 30 other people(if that) at the mountain, shich makes it even better. We skied fresh corduroy all day.


----------

